# A Good home for a racing Pigeon



## Ducci (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi everyone my name is Stefani, and as you probably all ready know I'm new here . About a year ago my Boyfriend found this Pigeon, we call him Bob, at his work. Bob has a few bands on him and with the help of a nice lady we found out he flew all the way from Pennsylvania and that he's a racing Pigeon. My Boyfriend and I decided to keep him, but as time goes on I feel maybe he would be happier in a home with other Pigeons and maybe a place outside (safe) where he can fly. I just want the best for him. He has a little cage, but we let him out in our laundry room and bathroom most of the day. Not to mention when he decides to fly out in the rest of the house. We have a Parrot also but not to sure about letting them close to each other. I live in San Diego CA. If anyone is interested in adopting him and giving him the BEST home possible, please email me. [email protected] Thank you much, Stefani


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You might try contacting Rhea (pronounced Ray) Cary there in San Diego. His contact information is here: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=21704

If you are unable to find a home locally and are able to get the bird to me in Lake Forest in South Orange County, I would be happy to give it a home.

Terry


----------



## Ducci (Oct 20, 2007)

Thank you for his info, 
I will try him, and if they can't take Bob you said you would give him a good home? Where do you live, how far is it from SD? Thank you again Stef


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ducci said:


> Thank you for his info,
> I will try him, and if they can't take Bob you said you would give him a good home? Where do you live, how far is it from SD? Thank you again Stef


Hi Stef .. depending upon where in San Diego you are, I'm probably about 70 miles north of you .. right where the 5 and 405 come together and become 5 south.

Terry


----------



## Tripletango (Sep 4, 2007)

*Hi Ducci, I can adopt him. I have a few pigeons in my loft*

Hi Ducci, I can adopt him. I have a few pigeons in my loft. I live in south corona, about 50 minutes from San Diego. Let me know what you think.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Tripletango said:


> Hi Ducci, I can adopt him. I have a few pigeons in my loft. I live in south corona, about 50 minutes from San Diego. Let me know what you think.



Hi Tripletango,

Could you post us some pictures of your loft or describe your set up for us? I'll have a look later today and see what I have that might work for you. Most of the birds I have are older and/or disabled in some way, but there may be some that would work for you.

Terry


----------

